# VW RCD510 CD: Artist/Track Title Display - Help



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

I was messing about listening to CD's earlier today & tried my girlfriends Justin Timberlake CD & noticed that when you press the 'selection' button whilst the songs are playing it displays the tracks (with song titles) & also what album it is from at the top of the screen.

*But*, whilst when you press the 'media' button it displays the songs as 'Tracks' for example 'Track 1, Track 2 etc' instead of the song titles as displayed in the 'selection' screen. :undecided: 

Does anyone know how to display the song tracks on the main CD screen instead of having the word 'Track' displayed instead?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Vid not working


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm trying to rectify the video so that it works.......bear with me.


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Shouldn't need to do anything. I just pop cd into my unit and if the cd is a new one it automatically displays the info. Don't need to press any buttons


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Delete...............


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

If you go into the Set Up menu and have a play around, there is a box to tick that says something like 'display track/artist/title' or something, tick that box and it should display properly, I have had similar on my Skoda Bolero (Same as the RCD510) and also my Skoda Columbus similar style interface.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

james_19742000 said:


> If you go into the Set Up menu and have a play around, there is a box to tick that says something like 'display track/artist/title' or something, tick that box and it should display properly, I have had similar on my Skoda Bolero (Same as the RCD510) and also my Skoda Columbus similar style interface.


Thanks mate.

I'll have a mess about tomorrow & see what it does, I'll let you know if it works.

Did it work for you with your similar problem after you went into the Set Up menu?


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

Are you sure it was your "girlfriend's" cd? lol


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Got it all sorted now - thanks to James - works a treat now.  :thumb:



Daffy said:


> Are you sure it was your "girlfriend's" cd? lol


Yes definetaly! lol


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Got it all sorted now - thanks to James - works a treat now.  :thumb:


The RCD510 is a cracking unit for an OEM stereo, but it can do strange things sometimes!!! I have bluetooth in my car and if you go into the set up menus and untick the box that says something like 'auto detect bluetooth audio' then it wont ever detetct the bluetooth audio which is good, but if you leave it ticked then when you get in the car it randonly just starts playing music over BT even if you havent even selected BT Audio from the Media menu!!!

Collecting my wife's brand new Beetle on Thursday which has this unit in, was pleased it had this one in as it does eveything really well, she is currently in a Beetle Demo at the moment provided by VW as hers was delayed so they gave her a car til hers is ready, and it has this unit connected to the 'Fender' upgrade, which is a speaker upgrade and sub in the boot etc, and it takes the unit to another leverl you can pump the music up nice and loud and loose no clarity!!! Big thumbs up, will just miss that upgrade when we collect hers on Thursday!!

Anyway, sorry for the waffle, glad you got it sorted :thumb:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

james_19742000 said:


> The RCD510 is a cracking unit for an OEM stereo, but it can do strange things sometimes!!! I have bluetooth in my car and if you go into the set up menus and untick the box that says something like 'auto detect bluetooth audio' then it wont ever detetct the bluetooth audio which is good, but if you leave it ticked then when you get in the car it randonly just starts playing music over BT even if you havent even selected BT Audio from the Media menu!!!
> 
> Collecting my wife's brand new Beetle on Thursday which has this unit in, was pleased it had this one in as it does eveything really well, she is currently in a Beetle Demo at the moment provided by VW as hers was delayed so they gave her a car til hers is ready, and it has this unit connected to the 'Fender' upgrade, which is a speaker upgrade and sub in the boot etc, and it takes the unit to another leverl you can pump the music up nice and loud and loose no clarity!!! Big thumbs up, will just miss that upgrade when we collect hers on Thursday!!
> 
> Anyway, sorry for the waffle, glad you got it sorted :thumb:


Congrats on the Beetle mate, hope you & your wife enjoy it! 

Thanks again for the help, top man! :thumb:


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Congrats on the Beetle mate, hope you & your wife enjoy it!
> 
> Thanks again for the help, top man! :thumb:


Yes she thinks its just a standard Sport version with no options, but I specc'd a few extras on it without her knowing, so will be interesting to see her face when she realises it has more than she thought, she wanted the stripes over the boot, roof and bonnet, but she thinks that being done in a few months once we have saved a bit of cash, but its being done tomorrow morning at the dealer ready for the collection on Thursday, its going to be a great moment! Only problem is I cant get to do a new car prep on it for a week or so as we are busy for the next few days so I have asked the dealer to prep it, usally I wouldnt but my dealer isnt too bad so it will be OK!!!! That new car day, gets exciting doesnt it!


----------

